# This Makes My Blood Boil......



## Ann816 (Jan 18, 2019)

https://blavity.com/sjebvksagv


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 18, 2019)

Looking at her picture, the coach couldn’t bring herself to say that she was too attractive and that she would take attention away from the other girls.


----------



## Ann816 (Jan 18, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Looking at her picture, the coach couldn’t bring herself to say that she was too attractive and that she would take attention away from the other girls.


Am sure she outshined all of them and left smoke at the end of the performance! Sue and get them coins sistah!


----------



## movingforward (Jan 18, 2019)

get your money girl! 

Although the school did the correct thing by firing her.  I wouldn't have allowed the coach to attend the dinner.


----------



## Ann816 (Jan 18, 2019)

movingforward said:


> get your money girl!
> 
> Although the school did the correct thing by firing her.  I wouldn't have allowed the coach to attend the dinner.


Agree with the firing, but they told our beautiful, talented sistah that the dinner was cancelled. Say what


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 19, 2019)

Then she made the college dance team which really got their blood boiling!  And, if her color were that much of a distraction, a decent choreographer would have arranged their dances to put her at the center in the formations so that her color would not pull someone's eye left or right.  But we know that wasn't the real problem!

ETA:  I just checked...  she's the ONLY black girl on the Golden Girls Dance Squad at Mizzou!


----------



## Shula (Jan 19, 2019)

They wear me the heck out. Definitely a blood boiler. I hope she cleans up in the lawsuit and wreck their reputations via social media. I'm so sick of the nonsense.



Ann816 said:


> Am sure *she outshined all of them* and left smoke at the end of the performance! Sue and get them coins sistah!



I promise y'all it really is this simple. The absolute most insecure, jealous, petty, and fragile folks on the planet.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 19, 2019)

She’s a gorgeous girl. They did her so wrong


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 23, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Looking at her picture, the coach couldn’t bring herself to say that she was too attractive and that she would take attention away from the other girls.


Exactly she’s gorgeous and great at dancing ,a threat to the other girls . I hope she shines through this whole ordeal and sue him .


----------

